# the wrong way to do cpr



## mewtwo (Jul 2, 2007)

here is the wrong way to do cpr

http://youtube.com/watch?v=BfwPSGVqCow


----------



## StrokedOut (Jul 3, 2007)

Hehe ... funny the way Peter was bouncing the guy's pelvis off the ground when he had to check to see if he soiled himself ...


----------



## medicdan (Jul 3, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=0j2V3Lbfo5I

Here is the entire scene sequence. Does that CPR class look familiar?


----------

